# Does this sound like cancer?



## katiebongo

Hi,

Sorry i'm a newbie and wasn't sure where the best place to post this was!

I went and saw my GP because i have been super tired the past few weeks, he checked my thyroid and sent me for an ultrasound and blood test (which isn't back yet) the sonographer was concerned and called in the Dr in to have a look and gave me a nervous smile...This is the report that followed

"R lobe measures 64 x 32 x 23mm with volume of 24.6cc and L lobe measures 54 x 18 x 11 with volume of 5.7cc

There is a large lobulated echogenic solid nodule replacing the interpolar region at the lower pole of the right lobe measuring 18 x 29 x 44mm. smooth margins. there is a vascular cleft seen at the anterior margin of the superior aspect of this large nodule and some associated microcalcification seen.

there is an exophytic hypoechoic well-circumscribed mildly vascular nodule on left lobe suggestive of parathyroid adenoma".

Should I be worried? From experience, is this a bad or good sign? and has anyone else had parathyroid problems? I mean i am worried, my dad had Thyroid cancer and my grandma had suspected thyroid cancer and a full thyroidectomy. I dont go and see my doctor until next Wednesday, from which he will send me for a biopsy.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Octavia

No need to panic. It doesn't help. :hugs:

Thyroid nodules are extremely common, and only a very small percentage of them are cancerous. You are making steps in the right direction by having this looked into.


----------



## AudreyCastle

I agree with Octavia. There are very few chances of being the thyroid nodules to be cancerous. It is good to immediately consult doctor after a doubt. Unfortunately one of my friends had developed thyroid nodules once and they were cancerous. The doctors had to remove the nodules through surgery but they suggested radiation to destroy the cancerous cells and she was admitted in Advanced Radiation Centers for further treatment. They have the best radiation therapy for treating cancer and other technologies.


----------

